# Showjumping Bayley



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bayley training for the next Crufts lol


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Holly is not amused she might have to do the jumps next and her legs are little!!!


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Way to go Bailey!Lovely to see what a dog does naturally.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

great pics!!! Thanks for sharing! I love the action shot


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Great pic xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww fab! Holly's face, classic!!! Can't wait to meet your two poo's x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Look at the concentration on Bayley's face!

Toffin
x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bayley & Holly you always make me smile .. fab cockapoos


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

That is a freat picture! You can see how much Bayley is loving that.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Fantastic pictures! I just love the action shot. Can't wait til Kipper is big enough to do all that stuff.... think my girls would love those hurdle things too, they've been inspired by Jessica Ennis over the summer.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos. What's the size difference between the 2 of them?


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

There is quite a big difference in their size but there again they came from different breeders so have different parents.

Bayley is roughly 30 inches long (to his bum not the end of his tail). 24 inches from floor to top of his head.

Holly is roughly 20 inches long (to end of her bum not end of her tail). 18 inches from floor to top of her head.

Holly may be alot smaller but she is definately the boss 

There is only 3 months difference in ages, and they got on from the first day they met, think thats because they are 2 softies


----------

